# "Qucs project: Quite Universal Circuit Simulator". Simulador libre.



## electrodan (Jun 28, 2008)

Este es un simulador bajo licencia gpl, esto significa que es gratis y se puede modificar a gusto (descargando el código fuente).
Esta en su fase de desarrollo y aunque parece prometedor, no esperen que sea el mas eficaz del mundo.
También se puede poner en español.
Lo probé y aunque no estoy familiarizado con los simuladores de circuitos no puedo decir que sea muy intuitivo.
Tengo que admitir que no se usarlo muy bien ops:  , aunque ya estoy progresando.  
La pagina: http://qucs.sourceforge.net/
Saludos.


----------



## joradom (Dic 9, 2008)

hola

lo he instalado, y he conseguido el primer tutorial 

bueno, espero que pronto podamos intercambiar algun circuito más evolucionado.

salu2


----------



## flacastfyupn (Nov 28, 2009)

Buenas noches a todos:
Estoy realizando la simulacion de un filtro pasa bandas, lo he hecho en multisim y proteus pero necesito hacerlo en un programa libre, he trabajado QUCS y AIM-SPICE pero no se como sacar el diagrama de bode en ellos.
Seria de gran ayuda si alguno conoce como hacerlo o si se puede hacer en otro simulador libre lo agradeceria.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2009)

flacastfyupn dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos:
> Estoy realizando la simulacion de un filtro pasa bandas, lo he hecho en multisim y proteus pero necesito hacerlo en un programa libre, he trabajado QUCS y AIM-SPICE pero no se como sacar el diagrama de bode en ellos.
> Seria de gran ayuda si alguno conoce como hacerlo o si se puede hacer en otro simulador libre lo agradeceria.....



Mejor probá Simetrix, que se baja de www.simetrix.co.uk
No es libre, pero podés descargar una versión "demo"con funcionalidad casi completa (solo no tiene el análisis de SOA, pero vos no lo vas a usar). La unica limitación que tiene es la cantidad de nodos del circuito, pero es bastante grande para la mayoría de los casos y esa versión "demo" no tiene vencimiento y la puedes usar cuanto tiempo te haga falta.
El diagrama de Bode lo obtenés haciendo el análisis de corriente alterna y barriendo en frecuencia el rango que necesites.
También hay disponibles para descargar una guía de usuario y algunas otras cosas, y puedes importar componentes que el soft no tenga....aunque tiene muchísimos!

Saludos!


----------



## flacastfyupn (Nov 29, 2009)

Gracias ezavalla.....
Si tengo algun problema para realizarlo estare por aqui molestando nuevamante...


----------



## damianf (Nov 29, 2009)

p-spice podes usar


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 21, 2010)

Yo uso el orcad (la version mas completa de p-spice), sin ningun problema.
Otro que usado para linux es el Geda. No es tan robusto como el pspice, pero igual con algo de maña funciona.


----------



## Humano (Abr 22, 2010)

LTspice es el que yo recomiendo.
Gratuito y bastante sencillo de usar.

http://www.linear.com/designtools/software/


----------



## mdchaparror (Nov 20, 2011)

Bueno queria recomendar un excelente software de simulación llamado  Qucs (Quite Universal Circuit Simulator), El cual es Multiplataforma Funciona en Linux, Mac OS OX y Windows.
En Ubuntu lo podemos instalar desde los repositorios:_ sudo aptitude install qucs_

No sirve para simular microcontroladores (aun que no creo que esta limitación dure mucho) 
Generalmente  lo e usado para simular lineas y antenas, circuitos digitales, puede simular código vhd y verilog ademas permite simular  circuitos análogos como osciladores, amplificadores, etc.


 se puede descargar desde:
http://qucs.sourceforge.net/index.html

Pido disculpas ya hablaban de este software en varios hilos pido a un moderador borrar este tema


----------



## Scooter (Nov 21, 2014)

Pues iba a abrir un hilo precisamente para lo mismo, para recomendarlo, pero se me ha ocurrido usar el buscador.

Pues si, yo lo he descubierto hace poco y realmente me gusta.

Simula digital, analógico "y lo que le echen". Eso si, el interface de usuario es algo mas incómodo que el software comercial.

Supongo que habrá evolucionado bastante desde el 2011. El caso es que he simulado circuitos en alterna con el resultado de forma fasorial, cosa que no he podido hacer con otros simuladores. Y es una cuestión que andaba mucho tiempo buscando en un programa gratuito.


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 21, 2014)

Instalando... en Ubuntu 14 seguir instrucciones de 
http://qucs.sourceforge.net/install.html#install_ubuntu
Tarda un rato, me está bajando 150MB aprox.
Ok, lo primero que me sorprende es que no se ve nada mal... la interfaz es intuitiva y hasta elegante.
El  conexionado de componentes esta bien, al arrastrar y soltar redibuja,  se pueden poner propiedades de los componentes fácil y rápido.
Para  simular no es tan directo... pero para ello menu Help -> Getting  started y en una carilla están todos los pasos para hacer un esquemático  y una simulación (quería meter un operacional pero al final termine probando con resistores y capacitor):




Listo, me convenció. Lo único que me pareció raro es que hay que ir a buscar la masa a components -> lumped components...

Tiempo de aprendizaje: 10 minutos.

Lo voy a usar como  alternativa al LTspice que es horrible para Linux - a menos claro que  tenga que simular algún componente analógico de Linear (no muy probable  que digamos).

Gracias por la recomendación!!!


----------



## elargenuru (Dic 28, 2014)

hola a todos yo tengo linux mint 17 qiana y no puedo instalar qucs.... no se porque ... ya intente de mil formas , estoy intentando usar oregano pero es medio limitado , quiero diseñar reguladores de voltaje para generadores de alta potencia , que ahora los hago a mano , preo quiero hacer algo mas complejo , sin electronica digital . gracias



No se encontró ninguna versión candidata para qucs
No se encontró ninguna versión candidata para qucs
No se instalará, actualizará o eliminará ningún paquete.
0 paquetes actualizados, 0 nuevos instalados, 0 para eliminar y 0 sin actualizar.
Necesito descargar 0 B de archivos. Después de desempaquetar se usarán 0 B.

esto es lo que me dice cuanto intento instalarlo ... no se que mosca le pico a mi ubuntuuu


----------



## Scooter (Dic 29, 2014)

No está en los repositorios, tienes que instalar el .deb y también el freehdl (creo que se llama así) para las simulaciones digitales.
Supongo que podrás añadir algún repositorio, pero a mi me resultó mas sencillo instalar el .deb


----------



## elargenuru (Ene 2, 2015)

paa  que ganas de complicar tienen estos locos yo lo ponia desde el gestor de software en linux mint 16 ahora tengo que renegar , como corno instalo el deb.....?????

perdon ante nada hola scooter... jeje sorry


----------



## Scooter (Ene 2, 2015)

El que hace el repositorio pone dentro lo que le viene en gana, si lo prefieres haz tu un repositorio y eliges que es interesante y que no lo es.


Que yo recuerde se descarga el .deb y se hace doble click. Preguntará con que programa se abre si con el gestor de archivadores o el instalador de paquetes o algo parecido, selecciona el instalador.


----------



## elargenuru (Ene 3, 2015)

ok barbaro voy aprobar gracias

ardogan tengo una pregunta si necesitas colocar un elemento como un put como lo ingresas???


----------



## Scooter (Ene 3, 2015)

¿Que es un put?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Que es un put?



Un transistor unijuntura programable.... un engendro que no veo hace muuuuuchos annos....


----------



## Scooter (Ene 4, 2015)

No he tenido el gusto. Los ujt los estudié pero nunca los he usado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 4, 2015)

Yo creo que aun hay docentes cuya ultima actualizacion fue en 1980, y que aun suponen que esas cosas se siguen utilizando...


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 4, 2015)

elargenuru dijo:


> ...
> ardogan tengo una pregunta si necesitas colocar un elemento como un put como lo ingresas???



Guau, ni idea del put. Por lo que veo Qucs maneja dispositivos comerciales, así busco unijunction transistor en Digikey a ver que hay... bien, hay una categoría completa:
http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en
(buscar texto PUT):
http://www.digikey.com/product-sear...rammable-unijunction-transistors-puts/1377119

De ahí veo números de parte 2N6027/8, busco eso en qucs, nada. Veo que es de On Semiconductor, voy a la página de ellos a ver si hay algún modelo:
http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/product.do?id=2N6028

Hay un archivo .lib (supongo de spice): 
http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/supportDoc.do?type=models&rpn=2N6028

Ahora como meto eso en Qucs?, ni idea.
Acá habla algo de como pasar de spice a Qucs:
http://qucs.sourceforge.net/docs/tutorial/spicetoqucs.pdf

El .lib de On semiconductor contiene esto:

```
.SUBCKT 2N6028 1 2 3  
************************************** 
*      Model Generated by CZ LAB     * 
*           April 20, 2001           * 
*   Copyright(c) On Semiconductor    * 
*         All Rights Reserved        * 
*Commercial Use or Resale Restricted * 
************************************** 
*Programable Unijunction Transistor 
*MODEL FORMAT: PSpice 
*       anode  gate  cathode 
*node:    1      2      3 
Q1 2 4 3 NMOD  
Q2 4 2 1 PMOD  
.MODEL NMOD NPN(IS=2E-15 VAF=100 IKF=0.3 ISE=2.5E-12 
+ NE=1.6 RE=0.15 RC=0.15 CJE=7E-10 TF=0.6E-8 
+ CJC=2.2E-10 TR=4.76E-8 XTB=3)  
.MODEL PMOD PNP(IS=22E-15 VAF=100 IKF=0.3 ISE=1E-12 
+ NE=1.7 RE=0.15 RC=0.15 CJE=7E-10 TF=1.6E-8 
+ CJC=2.2E-10 TR=5.1E-8 XTB=3)  
.ENDS
```
Busco qucs import lib file:
http://sourceforge.net/p/qucs/discussion/311050/thread/7d08537e/

Hago la chanchada de copiarlo el archivo 2n6028.lib a /usr/share/qucs/library.
Al abrir explorador de componentes dice que no puede leer el archivo.

Abro una de las librerías de ahí (LEDs.lib es la más livianita) y veo que tiene su propio lenguaje para definir componentes, hay varios, por ejemplo:


```
<Qucs Library 0.0.10 "LEDs">

<Component infrared>
  <Description>
    classical infra-red light emitting diode
    1.7V @ 20mA, U_rev_break = 5V
  </Description>
  <Model>
    .Def:LEDs_infrared _netC _netA
      Diode:D_IR _netC _netA Is="1e-10 A" N="3.45" Cj0="3 pF" M="0.5" Vj="0.7 V" Fc="0.5" Cp="0.0 fF" Isr="0.0" Nr="2.0" Rs="0.1 Ohm" Tt="4.0 us" Temp="26.85" Kf="0.0" Af="1.0" Ffe="1.0" Bv="5" Ibv="10 uA" Xti="3.0" Eg="1.11" Tbv="0.0" Trs="0.0" Ttt1="0.0" Ttt2="0.0" Tm1="0.0" Tm2="0.0" Tnom="26.85" Area="1.0"
      R:Rleak _netA _netC R="50 MOhm" Temp="26.85"
    .Def:End
  </Model>
  <Symbol>
    <.ID -26 13 D>
    <Line -30 0 60 0 #000080 2 1>
    <Line -6 -9 0 18 #000080 2 1>
    <Line 6 -9 0 18 #000080 2 1>
    <Line -6 0 12 -9 #000080 2 1>
    <Line -6 0 12 9 #000080 2 1>
    <Arrow -5 -13 -10 -10 9 3 #000080 2 1 1>
    <Arrow 5 -13 -10 -10 9 3 #000080 2 1 1>
    <.PortSym -30 0 1 0>
    <.PortSym 30 0 2 180>
  </Symbol>
</Component>
```
Bueno, supongo que no queda otra que hacer un componente en Qucs usando el modelo spice de del 2N602x usando la guía spicetoqucs.pdf
Tambien ver: 
http://qucs.sourceforge.net/docs.html
Hasta acá llego, suerte.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 4, 2015)

Es bastante lamentable que qucs no soporte importacion directa de modelos spice, aunque supongo que es un tema de licenciamiento. De todas formas spice ES el idioma universal de modelos electronicos, asi que no se donde piensa llegar qucs (????)


----------



## Scooter (Ene 4, 2015)

Pues como es código abierto y tal... el día que estemos aburridos hacemos una rutina que traduzca el código de uno a otro.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2015)

Por cierto me acabo de dar cuenta de que QUCS vuelve a estar en el repositorio en linux MINT 17.1, se ve que han leido este foro je ej ej ej.


----------



## enriquemesa8080 (Sep 26, 2018)

Hola, encontré un simulador open source llamado QUCS. Alguien lo ha usado?? Yo de verdad liberaría un programa sustentado por publicidad. Asi ganó más y hago accesible el programa a muchas personas sin que tengan que pagar. Claro como el modelo de negocio lo permita.

Estaba leyendo pero no sé usarlo. No sé si tiene osciloscopio. Yo quiero usar un programa de simulacion para mi diseño del transistor amplificador. Tienen algun diagrama hecho ahi??

Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 26, 2018)

Para entender cualquier simulador es necesario leer el manual, sin ello y sin experiencia previa no vas a arrancar.
Hay muchos como  el Simetrix, hay simuladores on line o versiones para estudiantes o patrocianados por otras empresas, como el Tina que provee Texas Instruments, estaba el Multisim Blue, DCACLab, Microcap, SparPlug., Easy Eda, Circuit logix, PSpice, Vspice LTspice Spice for students etc


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2018)

enriquemesa8080 dijo:


> Estaba leyendo pero no sé usarlo. No sé si tiene osciloscopio. Yo quiero usar un programa de simulacion para mi diseño del transistor amplificador.


Por lo que aparece *ACÁ* es mas bien tipo Simetrix, sin "osciloscopios" ni cosas parecidas. Todo se muestra en otra ventana mediante gráficos de señales en puntos seleccionados del esquemático.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 3, 2018)

No sé en que página has encontrado QUCS, es open source, así que ya no se puede liberar mas de lo que está.
Claro que tiene osciloscopio, y muchas cosas mas.
Es algo incómodo de usar pero hace de todo.


----------

